# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour Sapa-Lào Cai - Tả Van - Bản Hồ - Sapa - Cổng Trời - Thác Bạc - Hàm Rồng -Hà Khẩu

## dulichnt

LÀO CAI -TẢ VAN-BẢN HỒ-SAPA -CỔNG TRỜI -THÁC BẠC -HÀM RỒNG -HÀ KHẨU - LÀO CAI

(05 ngày /5 đêm)



ĐÊM 1: HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI

19h00: Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại Ga B Trần Quý Cáp, làm thủ tục lên tàu SP đi Lào Cai, Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

NGÀY 01:        LÀO CAI -SAPA -TẢ VAN (B/L/D)

Sáng: Sáng đón đoàn tại Ga Lào Cai, ăn sáng sau đó lên xe khởi hành đi SaPa. Đến SaPaHDV cùng quý khách đi bộ từ trung tâm SaPa đi Tả Van.

Trưa: Khoảng 11h 30 đoàn đến Lao Chải, nơi có đồng bao dân tộc thiểu số H'mông đen sinh sống. Đến gần cầu Lao Chải đoàn nghỉ nghơi ăn trưa sau đó tiếp tục cuộc hành trình.

Chiều : Đoàn đến TaVan, nơi có đồng bào dân tộc thiểu số sinh sồng. Tai đây đoàn nghỉ đêm tại nhà của người Giáy, tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán và chủm ảnh khung cảnh thiên nhiên.

Tối :Đoàn ăn tối, uống trà  bên bếp lửa cùng đồng bào Giáy. Ngủ đêm trên nhà sàn người Giáy.

NGÀY 02:        TẢ VAN -BẢN HỒ(B/L/D)

Sáng: Khi bình minh lên, đoàn tỉnh dậy, ăn sáng uống café chuẩn bị hành lý và tiếp tục đi bộ men theo thung lũng Mường Hoa, rời TảVan đi Bản Hồ.

Trưa: Khoảng 11h30 đoàn đi qua Bản người Dao đỏ đến Bản Dền nghỉ ăn trưa

Chiều: Đoàn đến Bản Hồ, vào nhà người Tày nghỉ ngơi sau đó tắm suối nước nóng.

Tối: Đoàn ăn tối, uống trà bên bếp lửa cùng đồng bào Tay, Ngủ đêm tại nhà người Tày.

NGÀY 03         BẢN HỒ -CỔNG TRỜI(B/L/D)

Sáng :Khi bình minh lên, đoàn tỉnh dậy, ăn sáng uống café sau đó đi bộ ra bãi đỗ xe, lên xe tiếp tục cuộc hành trình thăm Cổng Trời, điểm đường bôn cao nhất Việt Nam, chiêm ngưỡng Thác Tình Yêu, đồi đón gió, nơi thể hiện rõ nét của 3 vùng khí hậu, tiếp theo tham Thác Bạc.

Trưa: Khoảng 11h30' đoàn ăn trưa và nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

Chiều HDV đưa đoàn tham quan du lịch núi Hàm Rồng-Thưởng thức các màn múa hát văn nghệ của đồng bào các dân tộc thiểu số vùng Tây Bắc(Nếu khách xem ca múa nhạc tự thanh toán tiền).

Tối Đoàn ăn tối, Thăm chợ tình SaPa (Nếu vào tối thứ 7). Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn .

NGÀY 04:        SAPA- HÀ KHẨU -LÀO CAI(B/L/D)

Sáng: Sau khi dùng bữa sáng, đoàn đi chợ SaPa mua sắm đồ , sau đó trả phòng về Lào Cai đi Hà Khẩu.

Trưa: Sau khi tham quan một vòng Hà Khẩu, đoàn ăn trưa ở nhà hàng Trung Quốc.

Chiều : Thăm quan, mua sắm nhập cảnh về Việt Nam, xe đưa quý khách đến nhà hàng ăn tối.

Tối: Sau bữa tối HDV tiễn đoàn lên tàu về Hà Nội, Kết thúc chương trình.

NGÀY 05: HÀ NỘI

Sáng: tàu về Hà Nội, chia tay và hẹn gặp lại đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình.
* Các mức giá trên bao gồm:

-Khách sạn tương đương 2 sao /3 sao/4 sao . Nếu đoàn lẻ người sẽ bố trí 1 phòng 3 người.

-Xe ghép Lào Cai -SaPa-Lào Cai

-Xe ghép Lào Cai -SaPa-Lào Cai

-Các bưa ăn:

+-Ở khách sạn 02 sao:

            + Nhóm 02-04 pax (70.000 VND/bữa chính, 20.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            + Nhóm 05-09 pax (60.000 VND/bữa chính, 20.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            +Nhóm 10 trở lên  (50.000 VND/bữa chính, 20.000 VND/bữa phụ)

-Ở khách sạn 03 sao:

            + Nhóm 02-04 pax (80.000 VND/bữa chính, 35.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            + Nhóm 05-09 pax (70.000 VND/bữa chính, 35.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            +Nhóm 10 trở lên  (60.000 VND/bữa chính, 35.000 VND/bữa phụ)

-Ở khách sạn 04 sao:

            + Nhóm 02-04 pax (90.000 VND/bữa chính, 50.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            + Nhóm 05-09 pax (80.000 VND/bữa chính, 50.000 VND/bữa phụ )

            +Nhóm 10 trở lên   (70.000 VND/bữa chính, 50.000 VND/bữa phụ)

-Nước uống: 01 chai/Người/Ngày

-Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình , giàu kinh nghiệm.

-Vé thăm quan theo chương trình.

-Thủ tục XNC hai phía Việt Nam-Trung Quốc.

* Lưu ý:

- Nhóm khách đi xe riêng:

            + Nhóm 10-12 pax đi xe Ford 16c

            + Nhóm 13-20 pax đi xe County 30c

            + Nhóm 21-28 pax  đi xe 35c

-Xe điện Trung Quốc:

            + Cộng thêm 150.000 VND cho đoàn từ 02-09 pax

            +  Các đoàn từ 10 khách trở lên tuỳ số lượng tối đa là 10 pax/xe/150.000 VND.

-Phí của nhưng ngày lễ tết và cao điểm :

            + Cuối tuần(Thứ 6 & thứ 7) : Cộng 3% giá landtou

            + Tết dương lịch(ngày 30/12 đến ngày 03/01): Cộng 10% giá landtou

            + Tết âm lịch (28/12 đến 10/01 âm lịch)   : Cộng 15% giá landtou

            + Ngày 30/4 (Từ ngày 29/4 đến ngày 3/5) : Cộng 30% gia landtou

            + Noel (Từ ngày 24-25/12)                          : Cộng 7% giá landtou

- Những ngày cao điểm đặt dịch vụ trước 15 ngày.

* Giá không bao gồm:

-Thuế  VAT 10%, đồ uống, chi phí cá nhân.

- Vé tàu hỏa khứ hồi Hà Nội - Lào Cai

* Để biết thêm thông tin về các loại vé tàu, quý khách vui lòng liên lạc đến số: 04-22113598 để gặp nhân viên tư vấn.



* Các giấy tờ cần thiết để làm thủ tục XNC :

-Chứng minh thư nhân dân

-Danh sách đoàn khách + giấy khai sinh bản phô tô của trẻ em đi kèm.

-02 ảnh màu 3x 4 (Viết họ tên, năm sinh,số CMT sau ảnh)


_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào  du lịch Sapa_

----------


## dangky

mnhf muốn đến sapa tránh cái nóng gay gắt ở hà nội..huhu

----------


## thiennhan

ai cũng muốn như vậy nhưng thường chỉ được vài ngày thôi vì còn công việc nữa mà

----------

